# Winter Let



## scots wha hae (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife and I are looking for a winter let, furnished or unfurnished in either the Silver Coast or Algarve areas. A one or two bedroom property would be fine. We will be moving out in Oct to our caravan to begin with but would prefer to live some where a little larger until we find a place we want to settle. Hope there is some one out there that could help.


----------



## snoringunicorn (Sep 16, 2011)

I have somewhere that might be what you are looking for, a modern furnished house in a great village, close to Sao Martinho on the Silver Coast, available from October onward for six months. Let me know if you'd like more details,

cheers,

Julie


----------



## scots wha hae (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife and I know the area a little and yes we would be interested.


----------



## snoringunicorn (Sep 16, 2011)

Will be touch soon. Thanks 

Julie


----------



## PmcQ (Sep 19, 2011)

*available long term rental in Sao Martinho do Porto*



scots wha hae said:


> My wife and I know the area a little and yes we would be interested.


Hello Fellow Scots!

We have a lovely, modern, furnished townhouse in Sao Martinho do Porto - just a 5 minute stroll to the bay, and 1 minute walk to the fruit & veg market.

Happy to let out the house long term - please contact me if you would like more details.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please be aware guys that advertising is *NOT* permitted on the forum in any shape or form.

Once you have 5 posts you can be contacted via the PM messaging system.


----------



## PmcQ (Sep 19, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Please be aware guys that advertising is *NOT* permitted on the forum in any shape or form.
> 
> Once you have 5 posts you can be contacted via the PM messaging system.


Many apologies Siobhan & fellow users - should have read through the T&C's - sorry to break the rules - wont happen again!

:redface:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PmcQ said:


> Many apologies Siobhan & fellow users - should have read through the T&C's - sorry to break the rules - wont happen again!
> 
> :redface:


 You are forgiven


----------



## scots wha hae (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi PmcQ how do I send you a pm?


----------



## PmcQ (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi scots wha hae

Have just sent you a private message.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Vedel said:


> Hi . Are you still looking ?If you have any interest in a 3 bed ,2Klms East of Albufeira,you can contact me .
> Regards .
> Veronica.



Hi Veronica, 
Please be aware guys that advertising is NOT permitted on the forum in any shape or form.


----------

